# Anbindung Siemens S7 und Beckhoff an Datenbank und ERP-System



## Florian1998 (25 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum,

ich bin Werkstudent und arbeite gerade zusammen mit meinen Kollegen an der Aufgabe der Erfassung der Daten für unsere Maschinen.
Die Maschinen haben Siemens S7 Steuerungen (einige bringen einen OPC UA Server mit) und einige Maschinen haben Beckhoff Steuerungen (da müssen wir noch forschen was die für Schnittstellen mitbringen).
Nun geht es darum, dass wir die Daten in eine Datenbank (Oracle oder MS SQL - ist noch offen) bringen wollen. Unser ERP-System (SAP) soll ebenfalls einige Daten erhalten.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Welche Tools/Softwarelösungen sind hier die bestmöglichen, die wir dazu nutzen können? Habt ihr evtl. schon Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt welche empfehlen?

Es gibt so viele auf dem Markt, dass ich den Durchblick dabei verliere.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## ioStart (25 Oktober 2021)

Denke, dass das Thema zu umfangreich ist, um es mit ein paar schnellen Tipps weiterzubringen.
Vielleicht verschafft ihr euch zuerst einen Überblick über die genauen Ziele die Ihr/die Firma erreichen will. Dadurch werden dann die Fragen konkreter und Antworten können gezielter gegeben werden


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Oktober 2021)

Erfahrungen habe ich leider bisher nicht und bei Siemens bin ich eh raus, aber bei TwinCAT 3 gibt es den TF6420 TwinCAT 3  Database Server, der genau die Funktionen bezüglich Datenbankintegration bereitstellen sollte die Ihr benötigt. Was die SAP Integration angeht könnte die Open Integrated Factory interessant sein, die wohl auf OPC UA basiert und damit auch mit Siemens laufen sollte.


----------



## trobo (25 Oktober 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Erfahrungen habe ich leider bisher nicht und bei Siemens bin ich eh raus, aber bei TwinCAT 3 gibt es den TF6420 TwinCAT 3  Database Server, der genau die Funktionen bezüglich Datenbankintegration bereitstellen sollte die Ihr benötigt. Was die SAP Integration angeht könnte die Open Integrated Factory interessant sein, die wohl auf OPC UA basiert und damit auch mit Siemens laufen sollte.


Den Database Server hatte ich bereits im Einsatz, ist sehr einfach zu handhaben. Zumindest hatten wir Ihn mit einem MySQL Server als Datensammler für Prozesswerte genutzt und ins ERP dokumentiert.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2021)

Naja das Ganze ist ein weites Feld.
Wieviele Anlagen? Standardisierte Schnittstellen?
Prozesswerte, Betriebsdaten, Auftragsdaten, Qualitätsdaten, ...
Fertiges MES-System oder selbsterstellte Applikation?
Wenn es sich nur um eine kleinere Anzahl handelt, dann ist Node RED eigentlich ein guter Einstieg.
Node RED fungiert quasi als Universalgateway zwischen den Steuerungen, Datenbank und ERP.
Ist im Prinzip eine grafische Programmierung mit sehr guten Debug-Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Florian1998 (28 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja das Ganze ist ein weites Feld.
> Wieviele Anlagen? Standardisierte Schnittstellen?
> Prozesswerte, Betriebsdaten, Auftragsdaten, Qualitätsdaten, ...
> Fertiges MES-System oder selbsterstellte Applikation?
> ...



Hallo, 

schon einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Es handelt sich erstmal nur um 3-4 Anlagen, später aber bis zu 30 Anlagen. Wie geschrieben, versuchen wir auf OPC als Standardschnittstelle zu setzen. 
Zuerst werden es wohl nur Prozesswerte und ein paar Qualitätsdaten sein, später dann bestimmt auch ein Austausch von Auftragsdaten mit dem SAP.
Das MES ist auch von SAP.

Node RED ist uns auch mal ins Auge gefallen, allerdings bevorzugen wir dann doch etwas wo wir auch Support (wahrscheinlich auch 24/7) in Anspruch nehmen können, wenn etwas mal nicht funktioniert.

Also falls ihr weitere Anwendungen kennt und/oder Erfahrungen mit weiteren Anwendungen gesammelt habt, dann gerne mitteilen. 

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## roboticBeet (28 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn es sich nur um eine kleinere Anzahl handelt, dann ist Node RED eigentlich ein guter Einstieg.
> Node RED fungiert quasi als Universalgateway zwischen den Steuerungen, Datenbank und ERP.
> Ist im Prinzip eine grafische Programmierung mit sehr guten Debug-Möglichkeiten.


Wenn ich das aus anderen Threads richtig in Erinnerung habe, nutzt ihr Node-Red produktiv, richtig? Wie sind denn eure Langzeiterfahrungen auch hinsichtlich Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit?

Wir nutzen das derzeit nur an einer Anlage im Testbetrieb um ein paar KPIs etc. zu ermitteln. Bald möchte ich auch mal Influx testen. Dafür sieht es gar nicht schlecht aus. Es gibt aber auch den Gedankengang darüber die MES Schnittstelle abzubilden, da viele Teilfunktionen ja mit Node-Red möglich sind, u. a. Datenbankzugriff, Dateizugriff und parsen von XML-Dateien, Modbus Kommunikation mit der SPS, ...
Aktuell nutzen wir als Schnittstelle v. a. OPC UA. Hierbei sagt uns aber die steuerungsseitige Performance weniger zu...


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2021)

S7 oder Modbus-Kommunikation sind bei Node-RED problemlos.
OPC UA haben wir aktuell nicht am Laufen mit Node RED vor einem Jahr gabs da Probleme mit Verbindungsaufbau bei Neustart der Steuerung.
Aber es gab ja in der Zwischenzeit ein paar neue Versionen.
Influx ist pflegeleicht und ebenfalls stabil.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (29 Oktober 2021)

Hallo

dafür haben wir in unserem Gateway Node Red fest implementiert.

Das Gateway ist die Hardware unserer S7-CPU-T. Damit genauso zuverlässig wie eine SPS im 24/7 Betrieb über Jahre.

Der S7 Treiber und OPC UA Server laufen außerhalb von Node Red. Kann man auch zusätzlich innerhalb installieren.

d.h.  Wenn man nur Daten über S7- oder Modbusprotokoll auf OPC UA umsetzen will, geht das einfach über Konfigurationsseiten.

Zusätzlich kann man in Node Red diese Daten weiter verarbeiten (Edge) und in eine Datenbank schreiben/lesen.

Weitere Funktionen kommen demnächst noch.


----------



## Guga (3 November 2021)

Es gibt seit kurzem ein AddOn von Beckhoff für TC3 um S7-Protokolle zu fahren. TF6620. Mehr als Google kann ich aber dann auch nicht dazu sagen.

Guga


----------



## AnBall (5 Juli 2022)

Hallo @Florian1998 und alle anderen, 

das klingt sehr danach, dass ich dir helfen könnte, auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht etwas spät kommt. 

Wir vom United Manufacturing Hub bieten da eine Open-Source-Lösung an. Ich bin selbst Ingenieur und eindeutig kein Programmierer/Informatiker. Mit unserem Stack kann man (mich eingeschlossen) relativ easy auf den IPCs die nötigen Microservices installieren, um dann mit Node-RED die entsprechenden Flows erstellen um MQTT und KAFKA messages zu erzeugen und diese in beliebigen Datenbanken zu speichern. 

Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch! 

Auf dem Weg zur digitalisierten Produktion sitzen wir alle in einem Boot, cheers!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2022)

AnBall schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur digitalisierten Produktion sitzen wir alle in einem Boot, cheers!


Aja, interessant


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2022)

AnBall schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur digitalisierten Produktion sitzen wir alle in einem Boot, cheers!


Ja das stimmt … Die Vertriebler liegen auf dem Sonnendeck und die SPSler schuften im Maschinenraum 😅


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Vertriebler liegen auf dem Sonnendeck...


Dann ist sein Gruß ja passend gewählt


AnBall schrieb:


> cheers!


🥂


----------



## AnBall (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo nochmal,

bin nicht direkt Vertriebler ^^ sorry für den Spam, falls das so ankam. Eher bin ich Maschinenbau-Ingenieur. Habe ja auch gar nichts zu verkaufen, habe das ganze UMH-Stack kürzlich selbst zum ersten Mal in einer kleinen Fabrik (NFC-Armbänder) aufgesetzt. Das hat gut geklappt, obwohl ich auf dem Gebiet echt alles andere als erfahren bin. Gerade mit Lens die Microservices zu überwachen und am Anfang alles mit k3OS einzurichten war nicht ganz so einfach (das ist auch immer ein bisschen IPC-abhängig). Aber ab dem Punkt, wo man das erste Mal alles soweit hat, dass Node-RED an den Maschinen läuft, ist es nicht mehr groß anders als zuhause, und mit Grafana kriegt man auf Anhieb echt schöne Visualisierungen hin.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, sich damit mal vertraut zu machen und vielleicht seine Erfahrungen zu teilen, gerne! Ist ja wie gesagt Open-Source, kann man sich also jederzeit einfach nehmen (Doku, Tutorials, etc. online verfügbar - https://docs.umh.app/docs/). Wir suchen da gerade nur Feedback und keine Vermarktungschance. Mit letzterem wäre ich hier auch falsch.

Entschuldigt nochmal, falls ich hier irgendjemanden verärgert hab. Das war nicht meine Intention. War mein erster Kommentar in einem Forum. Bitte um Nachsicht!  VG


----------

